# Hi, folks! This is just to introduce myself.



## SKR (Sep 7, 2006)

I live in Spokane, Washington and I am an aikido student. I have trained in aikido for eleven years now. I started training at the age of 44, and it has been good to me. SKR


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Kacey (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## matt.m (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to you pal, happy posting.  There is a lot of good knowledge and folks participating on this site.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Drac (Sep 7, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 7, 2006)

Drac said:


> Greetings and Welcome to MT...


Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## pstarr (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## MSTCNC (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT!

Jump on in... the water is fine!


----------



## bobster_ice (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi and welcome!!!!


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 10, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------

